# Next Syracuse, NY IASCA SQC Show?



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

So when be it?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Canadian's... If we do something in January what works for you? 

Also 1x or 2x show? 2x is nice for points, but the entry fee will have to be higher.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Is IASCA even still around?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

As of this posting anyways. Lol



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Bastards couldnt even get a show together in the president's home province. Im a little pisst still.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

You should come to this one. Lol



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Do I need a passport to come across at Ganonoque or Niagara? Been forever since Ive been cross-border. >11 years ago


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Not sure. Maybe a Canadian can chime in. I know when I go to Canada I need a. Enhanced license or a passport. Not sure if it's the same. 



Posted from my Samsung Galaxy S III 32gb via tapatalk 2.


----------

